# Would midsize/jumbo grips help a hook?



## davemc1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Simple as the title suggests really. I low hook the irons to varying degrees. This has gone on for well over 12 months. No amount of YouTube videos and even a couple of lessons havnt managed to get shut of it.

I'm thinking 4,5,6 jumbo 7,8,9 and maybe w mid size. Or normal grips with more layers of tape the higher up the bag? 

Would even a lie angle check help?

Give a lazy man a tough job....


----------



## Digger (Dec 24, 2017)

Does the ball start left,right, or on target before it hooks?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2017)

When I played with you Dave you hooked everything. Grips are not the problem, lessons are the answer  :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Dec 24, 2017)

Check your alignment and grip. One will often influence the other.

And no, a bigger grip wont fix a hook.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Cheers all :thup:

ball starts pretty straight maybe a touch left if anything, but on the really bad ones its left then left again.


----------



## Digger (Dec 24, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Cheers all :thup:

ball starts pretty straight maybe a touch left if anything, but on the really bad ones its left then left again.
		
Click to expand...

Classic over the top with a closed face. I sympathise. Grips are not fixing it. Lessons and hard graft might.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 24, 2017)

Digger said:



			Classic over the top with a closed face. I sympathise. Grips are not fixing it. Lessons and hard graft might.

Click to expand...

If the ball starts straight I wouldn't think it could be out to in swing path and a closed face unless the aim was to the right.
Or the aim and swingpath are square but a strong grip
Or aim well right and an out to in swing with a 'rescue flip' at impact.
Or the weight too far back with little rotation
Or an in to in path
etc 
etc

Whichever, if the ball is low left, the clubface must be closed at impact.


----------



## apj0524 (Dec 24, 2017)

I have the same problem, not really a hook but draw that starts left and have just had lesson and the GC2 showed that the cause was the a closed face because I am releasing the club early, I play 716 AP1s with midsize MCCs and we thought the offset is not helping, tried an AP3 that has left offset and hey presto, much better.  So based on my expereince try a lesson first with a pro with a proper launch monitor to check your club face at impact


----------



## One Planer (Dec 24, 2017)

The only thing i will add to Bobs comments relates to grips.

I moved from a standard size grip to a midsize grip for better hand placement.

On a standard size grip I always had the tendency to grip the club on the strong side. I moved to a midsize and now find it difficult to hold the club in a strong position. 

This is the only reason I moved between sizes. To aid in a better hand, specifically left hand, position.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 24, 2017)

bobmac said:



			If the ball starts straight I wouldn't think it could be out to in swing path and a closed face unless the aim was to the right.
Or the aim and swingpath are square but a strong grip
Or aim well right and an out to in swing with a 'rescue flip' at impact.
Or the weight too far back with little rotation
Or an in to in path
etc 
etc

Whichever, if the ball is low left, the clubface must be closed at impact.
		
Click to expand...

ouch, my head hurts after reading this Bob. However I'm guessing this is your plan. You can only diagnose faults by seeing the cause with your own eyes?  

being self employed myself I totally understand mate :thup:



apj0524 said:



			I have the same problem, not really a hook but draw that starts left and have just had lesson and the GC2 showed that the cause was the a closed face because I am releasing the club early, I play 716 AP1s with midsize MCCs and we thought the offset is not helping, tried an AP3 that has left offset and hey presto, much better.  So based on my expereince try a lesson first with a pro with a proper launch monitor to check your club face at impact
		
Click to expand...

is there that much of a difference in offset between the 2 sets?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 25, 2017)

get a video up davey la.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			ouch, my head hurts after reading this Bob. However I'm guessing this is your plan. You can only diagnose faults by seeing the cause with your own eyes?  

being self employed myself I totally understand mate :thup:

*

is there that much of a difference in offset between the 2 sets?*

Click to expand...

0.1798mm in the 7 iron if I've got it right.  Personally not convinced that it's just the offset if those figures are correct.


----------



## apj0524 (Dec 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			0.1798mm in the 7 iron if I've got it right.  Personally not convinced that it's just the offset if those figures are correct.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just looked and you are absolutely right, the offset on my 716 AP1 7i looks much larger than the 718 AP3 7i, just goes to show how clever design can fool your eyes, I guess more work on the timing of my release at the range is need.

I get the new club syndrome but it was strange that the GC2 showed I was able to strike the AP3 with out as much draw spin compared to the AP1, would the width of the Sole have an impact, I didnt measure them by the AP1 looks much larger than the AP3?

Thanks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2017)

apj0524 said:



			Ive just looked and you are absolutely right, the offset on my 716 AP1 7i looks much larger than the 718 AP3 7i, just goes to show how clever design can fool your eyes, I guess more work on the timing of my release at the range is need.

I get the new club syndrome but it was strange that the GC2 showed I was able to strike the AP3 with out as much draw spin compared to the AP1, would the width of the Sole have an impact, I didnt measure them by the AP1 looks much larger than the AP3?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Were the shafts and set up exactly the same in the two clubs you tried?


----------



## apj0524 (Dec 26, 2017)

AP1 KBS Shaft 115g AP3 AMT Red 95g Lie the same 3 degree Flat both standard length AP1 Midsize grip AP3 Standard Demo grip


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2017)

apj0524 said:



			AP1 KBS Shaft 115g AP3 AMT Red 95g Lie the same 3 degree Flat both standard length AP1 Midsize grip AP3 Standard Demo grip
		
Click to expand...

I'm no fitter but with that much of a difference in the shafts I would have thought that would have more of a bearing than a gnat's dodger of difference in the offset, but I'll wait to be corrected by someone who actually knows.


----------

